# Help.... Trying to make my first web page(s)



## Wind_Danzer (Jun 10, 2001)

Hi.

I just found out how to upload pictures, files and the like. I'm using WS_FTP (the freebie). Now to make web pages, I'm using MGI PhotoSuite 4. I made a nice little page http://home.ptd.net/~bagpipe/ as a first attempt, more or less a practice.

I have a few questions about this webspace I have. Say I make a bunch of pages, how can I make them show show up? It seems this service limits me to one page (/~bagpipe) and I know I have come across many places that have lots of links and stuff in their pages which lead them to more pages in their webspace.

Plus, how do people have these huge indexs of picture links that you can click one at a time?

I'm kind of confused and would like to make the best out of this.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

Well your main page is linked here

http://home.ptd.net/~bagpipe/index.html

But you can get to it like this

http://home.ptd.net/~bagpipe/

so if you want to have another page just upload a different filename. Say you have a pagea bout the catfood you give your cat. Call that catfood.html
and upload it and it would be http://home.ptd.net/~bagpipe/catfood.html

i hope that helps.

-Snake


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

How are you creating your site? Are you hand coding with html or using some other web authoring tool?

To use a graphic or photo as a link, the html code looks like this:



The graphic is minizurq.gif. The link is the a ahref="http://www.burzurq.com"

The target=blank part makes the linked page open in a new window. And the alt="Is ... is the text that's displayed when the mouse hovers over the image. (not a necessary thing but nice to have).

Or are you talking about a web gallery with the tumbnail pictures that when you click on them show the larger picture?

The page I got that code from is on my own site here if you want to see it:

http://www.netrn.net/fun.htm

Well, I just went there and got a page not found. Must be something with my web host. I am shopping for a new host already. Another reason to move on ....

Anyway - hope that helps answer your question. If you need help with html, there are dozens of sites on the web with free tutorials and info.

If you want links, private message me and I will send them.


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

oops - I forgot that posting the html would actually make the link. Buy anyway, it should give you the idea.


----------



## Wind_Danzer (Jun 10, 2001)

I'm using MGI PhotoSuite 4 (see this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/t113659/s835004921e66145753178b98e3e002a7.html ) and uploading with WS_FTP.

Right now I have a folder on there http://home.ptd.net/~bagpipe/pic that tells me I'm forbidden, others also get that.

I'll try the catfood idea tonight, that sounds like it's viable to get me on the right track.

Anyone have suggestions about the pics folder/addy though?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

THey probably do not allow for folders other than your root folder for your web site. Just upload all of your HTML files to the default folder like you have done for your current page and make links to them from your home page. A link goes like this.....


```
[URL=whatever.html]Displayedlinkgoeshere[/URL]
```
the whatever.html is the actual page you create and upload, and the Displayedlinkgoeshere is the text that will sow as a link on your page.


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

I did not realize that MGI PhotoSuite can be used as an html editor. I'm not familiar with it at all.

What rockn said about the folder sounds right. As long as you have the links in the pages, you can navigate from one page to the others on your site. You can create text links of course or use an image as a link. 

BTW - Your cat is very cute  I'm a cat lover myself. 


Rockn - how do you insert the html code in your post to show the actual code?


----------



## Wind_Danzer (Jun 10, 2001)

PhotoSuite 4 isn't really a html editor per say (or at least the way I understand html editors to be). It alows me to pull pics and sounds off the hard drive and place them how I'd like to have them. I assume it translates everything into html when I either save it as an html page or upload it to the webspace. I'm not typing any code whatsoever when I do it.

I believe I'm getting the hang of this a little better now. I just spoke to my friend who also has the same ISP company and he's sorted a few things out for me.

Calling my ISP left them as confused as I am about this stuff. I can type better then talk, I had to write out a diagram of what I was tlaking about to my friend. LOL

Thanks for the kitty compliment.  When I make my official kitty page, there will be so much more info on that litte one.


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

Sounds like you are making progress quickly. I'll check your site again later to see more of your kitty! I have my cat and dog's pics on my site too.


----------



## jralstrup (May 21, 2003)

HI Wild,
My name is Raquel. I, too am using Photosuite to create web pages...
I can't post them though...
Are you using Photosuite to post them to the web??? 
If so, how do you find the info when you click on custom??

Or maybe you use a program like WS_FTP pro???

I think it would be so much easier to just use Photosuite.?

If you could help...it would really make my day!!!
This has been driving me crazy for days...I can usually figure stuff out on my own...grrrr...lol

I don't have AOL but I have MSN messenger.

Contact name: John and Raquel
Email is [email protected]
man...if you could help...you'd make me soooo happy.

Thanks for your time,


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Hey Ya'll,

I just got started in this personal web page idea about a month ago myself. The html editor I use also has a FTP client publisher as part of the program that makes uploading to your server real easy. It uses the wysiwyg technology and has many available options.

Sounds like I'm a salesman for the product, but I'm a novice user that loves WebDwarf. Oh, by the way, it is 100% free with no time limit. You can find more information.. http://www.virtualmechanics.com/products/dwarf/index.html

I'm still very new at this, but I've got a start. My site is called Bill's View at www.billsview.com and it is just for my own fun.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Here is a couple ideas for you.

You don't have to write all the code for everything. Using the below site, you can start a site in a template form and only write the special parts that are not supported by the templates. You can stick the special parts in as what they call Web Gems. All the linking and whatever is supported.

http://www.tripod.lycos.com/?

Plus it is very easy and free. Even the hosting service for something like 50 MB. Easy to upload photos and Zipped files too via a build in utility. When you get done, it is possible to get the code and either modify it directly or take it somewhere else.

Here is an example site I build this way using just templates. There was virtually no coding used. I was interested in producing instruction manual type projects. This one was a test run. Most of the special little stuff like the counter is off BraveNet.

http://the_buzz1.tripod.com/sawhorses/

One of my favorite sites for this sort of stuff is here. Has a nice tutor for learning HTML.

http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/

Plus I coupled that to a book I bought.

SAMS Teach Yourself Web Publishing with HTML 4 in 21 Days. ISBN 0-672-31345-6

So far have been able to do just about anything I wanted.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The problem with using auto generated code or templates is they will just about NEVER validate or comply with standards without major editing.\

Cosmic-see this link, showing the errors in the validity of your page:
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...automatically)&doctype=HTML+4.01+Transitional

Its best to at least learn some basic HTML syntax and coding so that you can create pages that are highly compatible.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

brendandonhu

It all depends on the method to your madness. For a throwaway, experimental site or something quick and dirty you can not beat the template method. 

That Sawhorse site was produced in a few hours. Most projects were deleted. That one I kept because it came out so nice.

Never had any problems with projects produced under that method. One I even registered as a searchable site. (One I did for my dog using those methods.) No problems and it was picked up by a ring link devoted to dogs. Didn't delete because it still gets hits.

If you are a "pure code" freak, you could use something you toiled over for a zillion hours. All depends on what you are trying to accomplish. That site can use code you written yourself, a templete effort or a combo.

Only problem I ever had, occassionaly the site does major rebuilds and you are locked out for a period and things don't work as advertised.

Duh... everything is like FREE. You can use it and link to something else. You can also run all sorts of analysis under BraveNet of your site. The better ones are how searchable it is.

My point is ....... Many ways to skin the same goat. Very hard to beat a free goat that can be used many different ways.


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

Well said Cosmic. Your sawhorses site is cool. Validating is nice but not the overall goal, at least for me. If the page works for the purpose you created it for, that's what counts in my book. 

I have a few pages that don't look so great in the old Netscape browsers, but since my web stats show that only a very few of my visitors use those browsers, I don't worry about it. If people want to see the page, they can upgrade their browsers. 

Typing a lot of code is not my thing. It's tedious and too easy to make mistakes. Give me a WYSIWYG editor any day.


----------

